# NPD Exhibit A



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

Wife's temper tantrum cause Her Husband Won't Take Her to Lake - YouTube

Discuss


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

That was funny.

Wonder how many men here have wives like that?


----------



## FrenchFry (Oct 10, 2011)

...

Okay, I'm more sympathetic towards some people on here.

Why is it so hard?


----------



## argyle (May 27, 2011)

...mild...

...seriously. For most of the men in this forum complaining about their wives, I'd take bets that that tantrum was on the low end. Guys tend to complain less than you'd expect.

--Argyle
*For reference, the reason my wife doesn't drive while I'm in the car...last time she started ranting, driving at 90 miles per hour, and threatening to ram us into highway underpasses. Admittedly, about 7 years ago, but...memorable.


----------



## anonfrank (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow. That tantrum is pretty remarkable.


----------

